# Talking Rat?



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

My new rat Ollie seems to be squeaking a lot. I know its normal when shes playing with Louise, but when she is exploring around me and walking around my shoulders I can hear her making these tiny chirping noises. It is absolutely adorable, but I am not sure if it is normal? She was checked out by a vet before I brought her home and she was good to go, no illnesses or anything. She is not making the noises when she is breathing/ just hanging out. But when she is around me or I am holding her, she starts to make the little chirping/ squeaking noises. Should I be concerned at all?


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

She could just be a chatterbox. My boy makes pig noises when he's excited. Perhaps its just a special quirk of hers?


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

I think that might be it. She seems to have something to say about everything! Too cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Some ratties are just surprisingly vocal, my boy Isaac makes the weirdest cooing sounds when he's happy to see me or playing with his brother. Sometimes I'm wondering what exactly he's saying, and what is sounds like to his brother, haha.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

My 2 month old rat and my year & 3 months old rat have only been in the cage together for a week, and at night the little one chirps and squeaks so much and I _always_ get up to check them just in case but theyre always just playing. *sigh*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have an extremely vocal rat by the name of Pastoolio. He squeaks at absolutely everything. If I hold him for too long and he wants down he squeaks. He squeaks when he's being groomed to hard, when I pull him out of a mess, when I tell him no, and when he can't get through something or something is blocked off. He's a strange one. Lol. However, that being said he is completely friendly and very outgoing. He's never been afraid of strangers and always comes when called. He's just a very vocal boy. I guess it's also his way of communicating with me since he doesn't speak human. XD


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I wonder if it some sort of radar, because of poor vision, to figure where they are and where their mate is? I mentioned that because last night when I had them out for floor time I was hearing almost constant "peeping sounds". Especially when they were across the room from each other. I noticed especially when they were running along the wall, or near other objects in the room.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I know that rats use a massive amount of vocalizations to communicate with each other, we just can't hear most of it because of the frequency. Maybe the ones we hear quite often just happen to have really deep voices, haha. So it is definitely a form of communication, though Isaac's cooing seems to just be a way to say; "Happy!" I wonder how many articles I can dig up on rat vocalization...


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Perocore said:


> Well, I know that rats use a massive amount of vocalizations to communicate with each other, we just can't hear most of it because of the frequency. Maybe the ones we hear quite often just happen to have really deep voices, haha. So it is definitely a form of communication, though Isaac's cooing seems to just be a way to say; "Happy!" I wonder how many articles I can dig up on rat vocalization...


That made me smile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Algae makes a tapered peeping sound that sounds very similar to a dog's whining -_- Like, all the time. She whines when Basil gets too close, or touches her when she wants to be left alone.. She whines when I pick her up when she doesn't want to be picked up.. I was starting to worry that it might be an injury (and I still haven't ruled that out).. but she might just be a spoiled rat


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Awh! These stories are so sweet. I love that she is "talking" and communicating with me! I read a lot of things about "a healthy rat, is a silent rat" But I knew that couldnt always be the case!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Squeak has been VERY vocal since I got him (hence the name, hehe). I was concerned at first because I know typically rats don't make much noise unless they're protesting something or are in distress. He was very little when I got him due to having been separated from his momma too young, so only about 4 weeks. I worried for a while because I thought maybe he was sick.

He's not. LOL. He is just very, very talkative! He is about 4 months old now and still makes all the same noises. He chirps and huffs at me all the time. It is so cute.

Jax is my only other vocal rat. He doesn't make any odd sounds, but he squeaks at me all the time if he doesn't like something. Like when he's trying to jump somewhere he shouldn't and I stop him before he can - I get a squeak. If it's time to go back in the cage and he isn't done exploring - I get a squeak. It's actually kind of funny.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

How sweet!


----------



## littlefoot (Mar 10, 2014)

My heart rat Sweepee is the biggest faker, cry baby and chirp boy ever. He squeaks if the other boys step on him, just in day to day things like eating....let alone playing! He cries uncle, the others boys stop and he gets the better of them. He is totally just faking them out.He squeaks if I stop petting him. If he can't pull me inside the cage by my shirt. If I put him down too soon, for too long, or too far away. Now that I am thinking about it...it's more like telling off than talking...


----------

